# Chicken tractors



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice! Are those big enough to walk into?


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Not standing straight up but I get in there


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the way you left the poles sticking out, must make them very easy to move.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes sir...that's exactly why we left it like that


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice tractor that


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

We have a number of smaller tractors built like the one on this page of our website (note the one shown is split in two and is a very early attempt at this, most we've built since then are just singles and hence twice as wide):









We put eyebolts on each end and thread a rope through them and then can lift them that way. That allows us to move them with just one person if we want, in a sort of jury-rigged way, a bit at at a time. But I like your design a lot, may have to try it the next time we're building them!

However, are they light, or heavy? In the spring and fall we get wicked winds, and the nice thing about the flat tractors is they don't get blown over like the hoop houses, which if we don't tie them to trees or stake them down seriously, blow right into the east pasture.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

They are heavy. My husband came up with a new design and will bring one home this evening...I'll take a pic and share when he gets home


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Yours look nice too though


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

New chicken tractor...we are gonna replace the old ones with these and the old ones may be for sale


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

I like that! Is that the nest box in the back, with a panel so you can get the eggs out without having to climb in the whole thing? Very clever. And it looks heavier too, which would be important here, with the winds we get spring and fall.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, that is the best box...it's very handy for sure and it is heavier. He brought the other one home today and will probably build 2 more to replace the other 2 we already have


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, so much easier. I have nest boxes in our hoop houses, but I have to go in them to collect the eggs, it would be so much easier to just get them from the outside. Great idea.


----------

